# Out Back



## heliomum (Mar 16, 2008)

Why is there an "Out Back" category if no one can access it? Is it basically a "Ye Be Warned" sign?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 16, 2008)

If you click on it and type in the password listed under the title you will see the thread. 

Read more about it here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3823&highlight=continuation


----------



## heliomum (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank You, but I want one of the administrators to confirm it's ok for me to read this. Which I haven't read yet. OK, I just took a peek


----------



## Candace (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, just type in the password and you'll have access to it.


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

If we didn't want you to read it, why would we post the password publicly?


----------

